# grenade fat burners - advice needed plz



## Tina.S

Hi,

I don't no if anyone can help me, this site kept coming up when i google Grenade Fat Burners.

Im 34, female and a size 18, i weight about 15 and a half stone. I am desperate to loose weight and am getting very depressed about my weight. I have tried every diet going...Weight Watchers, Aiktens, even starved myself living on just apples but no matter what i do i just cant seem to loose weight. Someone told me about Grenade pills and said that they will help me to loose weight, i don't know anything about these or where to get them hence why i was googling! lol

Could anyone please advice me on these, has anyone taken them? do they work?

Many Thanks

Tina xx


----------



## T_Woody

They will help but they are not a magic pill. The hard work will need to be done by you. They work by raising your body temperature slightly so your body is a little hotter.

As you've mentioned above you have tried all the diets going..? Why haven't they worked? I think you need to indentify the problem.. Is it because you cant stick to the diet? Crave bad foods too much etc..? Loosing weight is a very simple formulea but its not easy to do.

Some stats: To lose 1lb of fat per week, you must consume -500 calories a day, obviasly this is hard to do.. so you do it gradually.. Scientists suggest 2000Kcal a day for women.. so you really need to be aiming at less i think, but eating less doesnt mean eating whatever as long as you dont exceed the calories.. you have to get the rights foods in you.

Try to eat 5-6 meals a day, small meals.. this will help your metabolism keep going throughout the day.. so your constantly burning the fat. Proteins are great for this.

Do you exercise regulary? This is vital!


----------



## RXnik

T_Woody said:


> They will help but they are not a magic pill. The hard work will need to be done by you. They work by raising your body temperature slightly so your body is a little hotter.
> 
> As you've mentioned above you have tried all the diets going..? Why haven't they worked? I think you need to indentify the problem.. Is it because you cant stick to the diet? Crave bad foods too much etc..? Loosing weight is a very simple formulea but its not easy to do.
> 
> Some stats: To lose 1lb of fat per week, you must consume -500 calories a day, obviasly this is hard to do.. so you do it gradually.. Scientists suggest 2000Kcal a day for women.. so you really need to be aiming at less i think, but eating less doesnt mean eating whatever as long as you dont exceed the calories.. you have to get the rights foods in you.
> 
> Try to eat 5-6 meals a day, small meals.. this will help your metabolism keep going throughout the day.. so your constantly burning the fat. Proteins are great for this.
> 
> Do you exercise regulary? This is vital!


Gotta agree with the man on this one, theres no magic pill trust me ive tried them all lol, atkins is ok at best but has some horrible side effects due to the poor quality of food, try something like a keto diet look under the losing weight section on this site for more information

the real key, and i hate this word is cardio, try walking at a good pace so your about 65% of your max heart rate will certainly help start small and your fitness will develop, you'll notice you'll lose weight quickly if you take fatburners but its 90% water weight


----------



## Geo

Hi Tina,

As said above there is no magic pill in losing weight im afraid, so many people get it into there head they can just take a magic pill so to speak and they will start to lose weight.

The best way to lose weight is DEDICATION and WILL POWER. These 2 combined with a good healthy Diet and Cardio program will help you lose the weight in no time.

Diet and Cardio are key in losing the lbs.

We need to know what your eating(Diet) and what your doing for cardio?? Post it up and we will al be able to help??

Dont let it get you down, we have all been there, this is one place you will get the best help available, But be warned you will get hooked, in a good way. 

Now get your diet posted up Hunni. x

Geo


----------



## Tina.S

Afternoon all n thanks for the replies!

My diet! Well i normally just eat 1 meal aday and thats my evening meal, but after nagging from everyone i have started to eat breakfast, so i'll have a small bowl of Bran Flakes with Almonds on or Crunchy nut cornflakes.

Lunch time i just have an apple or an orange and for tea i cook things like pork stir fry, spag bol, jacket potato with tuna & sweetcorn etc...

If i snack in the evening its on cereal bars or go ahead biscuits.

When i do my shopping i always look at the fat of which saturates content and if its over 4.0 per 100g i wont buy it (we did that on the rosemary connerly diet & ive stuck to it)

I couldn't eat 5 small meals a day, i felt stuffed after eating my apple at lunchtime today lol

I no i need to exercise cause i dont really do any, stupid really cause i spent 300 quid on a treadmill last year, i must get myself into a routine of doing that, should i be doing that every day? and how long each session do you think?

Like i said before im a size 18 and im about 5ft 11, i did go to the docs last year which was a waste of time, i was asking for some diet pills, she weighted me etc i told her how low it was making me feel and that i had gone to extremes to loose weight but starving myself and even attempted to make myself sick after eating once but all she said was your not fat you dont need them, well obviously i am fat cause im a size 18. I came out of there so deflatted cause it had taken me weeks to pluck up the courage to go and ask for help, but o well.

God this is turning into a diary lol how addictive is this lol

Anyway guys, i think i might have another read of these grenade pills tonight, i am very tempted to buy them, and i think maybe it is a mind over matter thing but if ive paid out for them then maye that will make me more determined to keep going on with it, im so sick of diets, feel like ive been on them all my life lol

I must do it this time!!!! no ill change that to - i WILL do it this time

Thanks for listening and all comments welcome...even if its to tell me to shut up lol

Tina xx


----------



## T_Woody

Firstly 1 meal a day? Come on you must know thats not healthy.. dont loose weight at the expense of ill health.. You getting your 5-a-day from 1 meal etc..? If you dont eat breakfast you will have very slow metabolism and will not burn any fat..

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day.. it kicks off our metabolism and starts the fat burning process off for the day. A Good breakfast would be eegs.. scrambeld.. omlette etc.. I think 1 Egg is 80Kcals.. so around 4 eggs would be a good start i think.

Cardio everyday if its available to you.. around 45 mins at the fat burning heart rate.

Will power is everything!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I took them, to be honest I find stimulants more of a psychological thing. If I take them I think I might as well eat healthy other wise it is pointless. I would say out of maybe every stone I lost I would equate 1lb to the pills. I have no proof of this but it is my own thought.

Sorting out the diet is a key factor, also the cardio you need to start doing. It is not easy it really is not, it takes hard work and dedication, you need to eat. I found once I started eating 6 times a day I lost more weight than when I was eating 3.


----------



## Guest

Tina, my advice is, you havent tried any sort of diet out at all, every meal should consist of protein at the minimum, theres many diets to burn fat, eg anabolic, keto diet etc but I think starting with a low carbohydrate high protein diet is good for you.

I think a good start if 3 solid meals a day coupled with 2-3 shakes a day, 20grams of protein a meal x6=120 gram a day, which I think is easy enough,

have a meal every 3 hours,

restrict carbs, eat the early and not at all in the afternoon until you sleep, just protein

the fruits you eat contain sugars eg apples, oranges, citrus fruits, which will cause insulin level spike= NO FAT LOSS, I dont really tend to eat fruit when dieting, just veg will do.

research www.bodybuilding.com and type in the search engine fat loss diets etc

grenade fat burners will help in fat burner, but because you are fairly heavy , your bodys heart rate should effectively increase quicker, which is a good thing as you will burn fat quicker, grenade fat burners will be better used when you are leaner with cardio and diet when you need to burn off the stuborn fat.

Do your cardio and weights,

The diet outlines isnt hard to maintain, 3 solid meals get them in, get your shakes in in between, easy as

good luck girl!


----------



## Tina.S

Right so what your saying is (soory if im sounding really blonde but trying to take all your advice in and get my head properly into this)

Eat 3 meals a day, carbs in morning, so i should have toast for breakfast?

Stay clear of carbs later on in day, so for lunch something like tuna salad? and for tea chicken & veg?

is this sounding right??

Drink 2-3 protein drinks during the 3 meals yea?

Is Whey Protein shake ok?

and get my **** on the treadmill lol

Can you confirm that i am on the right track with this please

Thanks xx


----------



## T_Woody

Yes thats right Tina, Tuna/chicken/beef salad is good for lunch.. scrambeld egg on toast in the morning would be good.. in the evening chicken.. rice etc..  good luck


----------



## Tina.S

Thanks Woody... im determined to stay focused on this and really get into it!

Fingers crossed a!


----------



## T_Woody

Tina.S said:


> Thanks Woody... im determined to stay focused on this and really get into it!
> 
> Fingers crossed a!


Yep well you've gone down the right path and you now probably have 100% better chance to loose weight by visiting here.. WILL POWER!


----------



## Tina.S

i never really thought about going on a body building website to get advice about diet but thunking of it now it makes sense!


----------



## ba baracuss

Think of your metabolism as like a fire.

If you keep putting small amounts of fuel on, it will be at it's most efficient - if you put one large amount on, it will go out, and if you don't put any fuel on, it will also go out.

As for foods, protein uses a lot of calories to get digested, while many carbohydrate sources are the opposite. Good, healthy fats are needed to lose weight also though, as is fibre.

One last point - the 'diet' mentality implies something that you will do for a short period of time, before returning to your old ways. That obviously means weight going back on, so try to change what you eat and how for good, meaning finding foods you like and not just foods that help you lose weight.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog

Tina...

I have found two things that have worked for me, both from Jon Berardi.

the first is a book... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Metabolism-Advantage-John-Berardi/dp/1594863237/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232660223&sr=8-1

the second is his current program, Precision Nutrition. The PN system is a complete system of eating and exercise, with an online support group as part of the package. you can find it here... www.precisionnutrition.com

I have tried all of the over the counter fat burner pills, and a fair few of the 'unapproved' prescription drugs and the reality is that the best results i have obtained are purely from a change in eating habits.

It took me a year, and it involved eating more that i ever had before, it was what I was eathing that made the difference. Starving yourself actually adds weight to your body..... I've been there, done that..

Hope this helps you and by all means, if you want to chat further feel free to message me or post on the forum.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Tina.S said:


> Right so what your saying is (soory if im sounding really blonde but trying to take all your advice in and get my head properly into this)
> 
> Eat 3 meals a day, carbs in morning, so i should have toast for breakfast?
> 
> Stay clear of carbs later on in day, so for lunch something like tuna salad? and for tea chicken & veg?
> 
> is this sounding right??
> 
> Drink 2-3 protein drinks during the 3 meals yea?
> 
> Is Whey Protein shake ok?
> 
> and get my **** on the treadmill lol
> 
> Can you confirm that i am on the right track with this please
> 
> Thanks xx


No you dont drink the protein shake during the 3 meals you drink them between, make sure its a low carb one - Myprotein do good cheap ones with low carbs, you want to eat every 2 hours 3 to 3 hours. Some will say eat carbs, when I lost my weight I did not eat carbs after 2-3pm.

You dont have to rely on shakes you can eat food. Or you could do a PSMF diet, like the atkins but a low less kcals allowed, fast weight loss at its best but imo a very hard diet to stick to.


----------



## Tina.S

Thanks for all your comments, they really do help, been looking on all the websites you have all mentioned and they are re teaching me about food. All the diets i have been on in the past all concertrated on "low fat" foods with dont eat this and dont eat that, but from what i have been reading, i have been doing it all wrong all these years, no wonder i neve lost much weight.

I now no i have to actually eat to lose weight, im gonna look into the protein shakes too because as im not use to eating during the day i think it may be good to drink a couple of them, do you think that would be ok?

Gonna go and read some more ow.

Thanks again!

Tina


----------



## dmcc

It would be a very good idea, especially when you're exercising. I take 2-3 shakes a day with 3 whole-food meals, and I don't shy away from good fats like olive oil, fish oils and nuts. It's coming off slowly, but I do think I'm losing fat.


----------



## Tina.S

just looking on myprotein.co.uk and its just confusing me now...there are so many different protein drinks...how do i know which one i should go for?

I wanted to start all this on Monday so looked at argos website as i have 1 in town and they do Whey protein... is that ok?


----------



## dmcc

Basically what you want is a plain and simple whey protein. The MP stuff is good, a lot of people here use it and would recommend it. At the moment I'm using Extreme Nutrition protein, they're a board sponsor too. The protein is really creamy and actually tastes of what it's meant to. Their UKM discount is also very generous...


----------



## Tina.S

Could someone please have a look at this and tell me if this is ok -

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/performance-whey-908g-shaker-p-280.html

Many thanks

T xx


----------



## T_Woody

PhD Nutritrion's Pharma Whey i suggest.. nice flavours.. take a look at their website.


----------



## Tina.S

k i'l have a look at that... thanks Woody


----------



## TeamRS

Id look at myprotein or bulksupplements direct, nice taste, mixes well, very cheap and less carbs than in that shake on extremenutrition


----------



## Tina.S

been looking and this one sounds good, its 90% protein... but then again i dont really know what im talking about lol

have a look and tell me what u think

http://www.superfit.co.uk/nutrisport-90-protein-2-5kg-5-5lb-4.html


----------



## TeamRS

Energy 187kcal

Protein 45g

Carbohydrate 1.4g

Of which is Sugar 1.4g

Fat 1.4g

of which is saturates 1.4g

Fibre 0.8g

Sodium 0.05g

Thats not bad and at a good price and free delivery.


----------



## Tina.S

ooo did i find a good one then....shall i go for that?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

No - to much protein per serving imo

here you go myprotein

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/protein-supplements/true-whey-(5lb)/


----------



## Tina.S

YetiMan said:


> No - to much protein per serving imo
> 
> here you go myprotein
> 
> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/protein-supplements/true-whey-(5lb)/


Just ordered the above mentioned one...

Need to start planning my meals now as thats when i balls up cause i never no what to cook so i end up just doing anything!


----------



## Tina.S

Evening all,

What type of dinners should i be eating?

i know we mentioned before some suggestions like eggs for breakfast or toast, salads for lunch but what about dinner?

a few of you have said no carbs after 2-3pm so that means no potato, pasta, rice etc for dinner so what should i be having?

All suggestions welcome

Tina xx


----------



## dmcc

All your wholefood meals should be fairly small and should be a mix of protein and good carbs (so that toast in the morning should be wholemeal and accompanied by eggs or something). Dinner - meat, chicken, turkey or fish, veg (leafy veg is best), maybe a small amount of pasta or rice.


----------



## Tina.S

Started yesterday!

Going well so far & my protein arrived today which i was excited about for some strange reason lol

Yesterday i had -

Breakfast - 2 egg omelette

Orange for mid morning snack

Skipped lunch but only cause i was busy

Dinner - Mince beef cooked with onions & carrots, with lots of brocoli & cabbage.

Did 30 mins on treadmill & 30 mins areobic exercise

Today i had same for breakfast

Orange

Lunch - Jacket Potato with half tin tuna

Orange

Protein shake when it arrived

Dinner - Turkey with stir fry vegetables

Prob have another shake later in evening & i'll go on treadmill again :thumb:


----------



## Slamdog

i think you need to eat more... it isnt enough...


----------



## Lou

Tina.S said:


> Started yesterday!
> 
> Going well so far & my protein arrived today which i was excited about for some strange reason lol
> 
> Yesterday i had -
> 
> Breakfast - 2 egg omelette
> 
> Orange for mid morning snack
> 
> Skipped lunch but only cause i was busy
> 
> Dinner - Mince beef cooked with onions & carrots, with lots of brocoli & cabbage.
> 
> Did 30 mins on treadmill & 30 mins areobic exercise
> 
> Today i had same for breakfast
> 
> Orange
> 
> Lunch - Jacket Potato with half tin tuna
> 
> Orange
> 
> Protein shake when it arrived
> 
> Dinner - Turkey with stir fry vegetables
> 
> Prob have another shake later in evening & i'll go on treadmill again :thumb:


Hi Tina

You are going in the right direction....it is great to see that you are now thinking about what you are eating and planning meals. However try not to skip meals, even when you are busy have something close to hand as a back up such as a good quality protein bar or even have a ready made shake...something that will fit in a handbag :thumb: As time goes on you will be able to GRADUALLY increase your calories.

As an example I was eating only 1300 Kcals a day and wondered why I was not progressing with either fat loss or trying to build muscle.....very simple I wasn't eating enough. Over a period of six months I went from eating 1300kcals a day to eating about 3000 - 3500kcals a day. Getting the metabolism stoked up again takes a little while.

Not so many years a go I was a fat bird at 18 stone and a size 22 with absolutely no discipline......so if I can do it you can too and reach your goal of a slimmer you.

Lou


----------



## Tina.S

Lou said:


> Hi Tina
> 
> You are going in the right direction....it is great to see that you are now thinking about what you are eating and planning meals. However try not to skip meals, even when you are busy have something close to hand as a back up such as a good quality protein bar or even have a ready made shake...something that will fit in a handbag :thumb: As time goes on you will be able to GRADUALLY increase your calories.
> 
> As an example I was eating only 1300 Kcals a day and wondered why I was not progressing with either fat loss or trying to build muscle.....very simple I wasn't eating enough. Over a period of six months I went from eating 1300kcals a day to eating about 3000 - 3500kcals a day. Getting the metabolism stoked up again takes a little while.
> 
> Not so many years a go I was a fat bird at 18 stone and a size 22 with absolutely no discipline......so if I can do it you can too and reach your goal of a slimmer you.
> 
> Lou


Thanks Lou... thats really encouraging to hear! xx


----------



## Tina.S

All going well...

Yesterday had the following -

Breakfast - 2 egg omelette

Mid morning - Protein Shake made with water

Lunch - Tuna Salad

Afternoon - Protein Shake with Milk

Tea - Fish Pie made with fresh cod, peas, carrotts, had little bit of mash and loads of brocali

In evening - Muller Light, Celery Stick & handfull of nuts & rasins.

Walked the dog


----------



## andyellis1981

Hey Tina,

Great to read your story, you/ve deffinatly come to the right place to help achieve your goals. I was in the opposite situation where for years of training with weights i'd seen very little gains and as a result lost my focus and was very uncommited. After spending a few weeks of researching post after post of info on here and asking the right questions i finally got an idea of what my diet should resemble to even meet my daily requirements without having excess cals to develop lean muscle. I found i was eating nowhere near enough.

Now im gaining 1-2kg per month and really happy with my development, but one thing i would recommend you doing that has helped me to keep focus and motivation is to take a few pics every few weeks and take body measurements at certain points like upper arm, waist, thigh. Its difficult to remember what you looked like a few weeks back and the improvements will come slowly but when you can look back over the past few months and see for yourself the change it helps you to keep to it and carry on.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Hi Tina, well do so far.

Can I ask what you are eating each day in terms of

Kcals

Pro

Carb

Fat

Also do not get in the impression fat is bad, some fat is yes, but you need good fats. Fish oils are a great source of this and can do wonders for your joints and skin as well.

I used to have the protein shake with milk - there has been many many debates over using milk or water but I would only really advise milk if you are falling short of your kcal goal each day or if bulking, it wont hurt though... What I did to ween my self of it as I think protein tastes better in milk is have 100ml of milk with 200ml of water, still get the nice taste but 1/3 of the macros ( macros are the pro/carbs/fat. )


----------



## Tina.S

andyellis1981 said:


> Hey Tina,
> 
> Great to read your story, you/ve deffinatly come to the right place to help achieve your goals. I was in the opposite situation where for years of training with weights i'd seen very little gains and as a result lost my focus and was very uncommited. After spending a few weeks of researching post after post of info on here and asking the right questions i finally got an idea of what my diet should resemble to even meet my daily requirements without having excess cals to develop lean muscle. I found i was eating nowhere near enough.
> 
> Now im gaining 1-2kg per month and really happy with my development, but one thing i would recommend you doing that has helped me to keep focus and motivation is to take a few pics every few weeks and take body measurements at certain points like upper arm, waist, thigh. Its difficult to remember what you looked like a few weeks back and the improvements will come slowly but when you can look back over the past few months and see for yourself the change it helps you to keep to it and carry on.


Thats a really good idea and i shall start doing that. Thanks Tina


----------



## Tina.S

YetiMan said:


> Hi Tina, well do so far.
> 
> Can I ask what you are eating each day in terms of
> 
> Kcals
> 
> Pro
> 
> Carb
> 
> Fat
> 
> Also do not get in the impression fat is bad, some fat is yes, but you need good fats. Fish oils are a great source of this and can do wonders for your joints and skin as well.
> 
> I used to have the protein shake with milk - there has been many many debates over using milk or water but I would only really advise milk if you are falling short of your kcal goal each day or if bulking, it wont hurt though... What I did to ween my self of it as I think protein tastes better in milk is have 100ml of milk with 200ml of water, still get the nice taste but 1/3 of the macros ( macros are the pro/carbs/fat. )


I dont no to be honest, but what ive been eating is mainly meat and veg.

After years of being on a "low fat diet" i suppose i do tend to view fat as being bad for me, when you say fish oils do you mean i a form of tablet?

I have been making the protein shake with water, i just tried milk the once as a treat lol it was lovely though!

Tina


----------



## Tina.S

Hi all,

Still sticking at it, and for once it dosent actually feel like im on a diet, i dont get the cravings in the evening like i use to, its great and i shall definatly be keeping it up!

Yesterday

Breakfast - 2 slices of toast with just flora light

Mid morning protein shake (water)

Lunch - Jacket potato with half tin tuna

Afternnon shake (water)

Banana

Tea - was late as i had been shopping, wanted something quick to feed family so had cheese & tomato pizza bagette things, (not very big) and a huge plate of salad.

Today

2 egg omelette

Protein shake(water)

Jacket potato with cottage cheese

Mince made in tomato sauce, small helping of wholemeal pasta and salad

Shall have another prtein shake tonight and probably an orange.

shall get on treadmill tomorrow and take dog for a long walk

Hope you all have a good weekend!

Tina


----------



## el capitano

YetiMan said:


> Hi Tina, well do so far.
> 
> Can I ask what you are eating each day in terms of
> 
> Kcals
> 
> Pro
> 
> Carb
> 
> Fat
> 
> Also do not get in the impression fat is bad, some fat is yes, but you need good fats. Fish oils are a great source of this and can do wonders for your joints and skin as well.
> 
> I used to have the protein shake with milk - there has been many many debates over using milk or water but I would only really advise milk if you are falling short of your kcal goal each day or if bulking, it wont hurt though... What I did to ween my self of it as I think protein tastes better in milk is have 100ml of milk with 200ml of water, still get the nice taste but 1/3 of the macros ( macros are the pro/carbs/fat. )


300ml of skimmed milk provides -

105 kcals

10g Protein

15g Carbs

0.3 fats

I can't drink shakes with water i'd rather do an extra 20 mins cv a day :laugh:

Well done with your new commitment Tina,stick at it and you will see the results. :thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case

I sell sxxt loads of grenades,

they are my biggest sellers at the moment by far.


----------



## locket123

hi all, seems like your giving some good advise out so thought would see if i could get any off you guys

i heard grenades were one of the best, got some and been on them for a week now, haven't noticed feeling hot, have been feeling a little down which i have felt off other fat burners.

how long do you recommend staying on them and how long do they take to work. I'm going on holiday end of April and want this extra weight off.

my diet is good, 3 meals plus healthy snacks. i do try and cut down on carbs. I think i might need to up my cals.

normal day is:

breakfast: protein shake (which i feel makes me bloated)

morning snack: natural yogurt

lunch: fish or chicken salad maybe couple of rice cakes or ryvitas

afternoon snack: celery / houmous maybe with ryvitas

evening meal: fish or chicken with salad or veg or tofu stir frys

snack: natural yogurt

i try not to eat wheat as makes me bloated.

gym, treadmill at fat burner heart zone, spin classes, yoga etc

Iv put some weight on over the last 8months want stone and a half off and really finding it hard to even get a pound off no matter what i do.

Any advise much appreciated


----------



## Tina.S

First Week Done! :thumb:

Weighed myself this morning and was really excited

to see that i have lost 3lb!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

So pleased with the result after only one week, i feel better in myself, i dont feel so bloated, ifeel like i have more energy and a spring in my step!

Well definatly be keeping this up!!!

Thanks to you all for your great advice!

Tina x


----------



## T_Woody

Thats nice to hear, 2lb a week is a good weight loss so 3lb is excellant.. keep it going.. dont get disheartend if you dont loose as much in some weeks this may lead you reaching for comfort foods!


----------



## Tina.S

I will try my hardest to keep this going & ive just booked my hols for this year, going to Turkey in August so wanna loose the weight for that!

How do i start a blog on here?


----------



## Slamdog

locket123 said:


> hi all, seems like your giving some good advise out so thought would see if i could get any off you guys
> 
> i heard grenades were one of the best, got some and been on them for a week now, haven't noticed feeling hot, have been feeling a little down which i have felt off other fat burners.
> 
> how long do you recommend staying on them and how long do they take to work. I'm going on holiday end of April and want this extra weight off.
> 
> my diet is good, 3 meals plus healthy snacks. i do try and cut down on carbs. I think i might need to up my cals.
> 
> normal day is:
> 
> breakfast: protein shake (which i feel makes me bloated)
> 
> morning snack: natural yogurt
> 
> lunch: fish or chicken salad maybe couple of rice cakes or ryvitas
> 
> afternoon snack: celery / houmous maybe with ryvitas
> 
> evening meal: fish or chicken with salad or veg or tofu stir frys
> 
> snack: natural yogurt
> 
> i try not to eat wheat as makes me bloated.
> 
> gym, treadmill at fat burner heart zone, spin classes, yoga etc
> 
> Iv put some weight on over the last 8months want stone and a half off and really finding it hard to even get a pound off no matter what i do.
> 
> Any advise much appreciated


you are better off starting your own thread.

as for hummous being a healthy snack.....


----------



## Tina.S

is it! been doing it wrong all this time...now i know! lol:thumb:


----------

